# What height do tb stop growing?



## Stachera (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi everyone I've heard a few reviews on what's age Tb stop growing....
My question is my girl has just turned 3 and is roughly 15.1/2 I think I haven't measured,she my first Tb that I've owned as im used to cobs....
I got her at 2 nearly 3 were she was about 14.2 and she was underweight needed feeding up she is now looking alot better but what age was your Tb's at 3 and what are they now at their final height? Does she look like she has abit more growing to do? AMD how much growing would you think? Thanks  look forward to hearing as I'm hoping she will make 16... but if not not no worries as I love her anyway  just be nice to her your stories on this.. thanks guys .(she the bay)


----------



## Sheryl123 (Dec 31, 2014)

Stachera said:


> View attachment 236813
> Hi everyone I've heard a few reviews on what's age Tb stop growing....
> My question is my girl has just turned 3 and is roughly 15.1/2 I think I haven't measured,she my first Tb that I've owned as im used to cobs....
> I got her at 2 nearly 3 were she was about 14.2 and she was underweight needed feeding up she is now looking alot better but what age was your Tb's at 3 and what are they now at their final height? Does she look like she has abit more growing to do? AMD how much growing would you think? Thanks  look forward to hearing as I'm hoping she will make 16... but if not not no worries as I love her anyway  just be nice to her your stories on this.. thanks guys .(she the bay)
> View attachment 236813


----------



## Sheryl123 (Dec 31, 2014)

I would guess that she will make about 15.2 if she is just over 15 now. My horse is mainly TB. He was a similar height at that age, and has made roughly 15.1


----------



## StripeyTheCat123 (Aug 28, 2015)

Most Thoroughbreds I know are 15hh - 16hh. Obviously stallions and geldings are slightly taller than mares. I think she'll be 15.1 - 15.2 hh, if shes purebred.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

My friend's thoroughbred was about 15.2 when she bought her as a 5 year old. By the time she was 7 she was over 16hh. She hadn't been very well done as a youngster, so made up for it. Thoroughbreds can be up to about 18hh (rare), but most I know are around the 16.2hh mark. Find the gap in her knee and measure straight down to her coronet, what it is in inches she should make in hands. Have a go on a couple of horses whose height you already know to work out where exactly to measure from and to. A fun way to guess what youngsters should make, it can give a good idea from when they're about 6 months old onwards.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

TBs develop and grow quicker than other horses, its not a brilliant picture but I'd guess from her age she's just about full grown, maybe an inch give or take.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Deb Bennett on horse maturity.

http://www.hoofrehab.com/ArticlesPDF/Timing and Rate of skeletal maturation in Horses.pdf


----------

